# hi from NW Arkansas.. Home of Wal-Mart!



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome from another NW Arkansas resident. :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Faxxxy. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

welcome from Harrison,Ar. great site here!


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## messary7 (Mar 8, 2009)

Bentonville, eh? I'm from up in Springfield, MO, now in Boise, Idaho. Been through your part of the woods many times to visit a friend who pitched for the Hogs ( woo, pig sueeee, RAZORBACKS!!). Nice to meet another fellow midwesterner.


----------



## Arkapig (May 4, 2009)

Welcome NWA folk. I'm in Springdale and am a new guy here also.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Faxxxy (Jun 7, 2009)

spicman said:


> welcome from Harrison,Ar. great site here!


You guys have a good bow shop in Harrison.. I do their computers.


----------



## Faxxxy (Jun 7, 2009)

messary7 said:


> Bentonville, eh? I'm from up in Springfield, MO, now in Boise, Idaho. Been through your part of the woods many times to visit a friend who pitched for the Hogs ( woo, pig sueeee, RAZORBACKS!!). Nice to meet another fellow midwesterner.


My wife is from the Lake of The Ozarks area. Her parents still live in Lebanon. I am up there at least once a month. 

Beautiful country! Good golf..


----------



## Faxxxy (Jun 7, 2009)

Arkapigdiesel said:


> Welcome NWA folk. I'm in Springdale and am a new guy here also.


Good to know ya!


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Faxxxy said:


> You guys have a good bow shop in Harrison.. I do their computers.


Which bow shop would that be? LOL

We just had one close down. :embara:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Faxxxy (Jun 7, 2009)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> Which bow shop would that be? LOL
> 
> We just had one close down. :embara:


It's called "The legendary sportsman." It's out south toward Jasper.

I really don't know how good they are, but they are super nice people!


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Faxxxy said:


> It's called "The legendary sportsman." It's out south toward Jasper.
> 
> I really don't know how good they are, but they are super nice people!


Yup, that would be them. Great shop, awesome facilities and good people. They were about five minutes from my place.
Hated to see them go.


----------



## Faxxxy (Jun 7, 2009)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> Yup, that would be them. Great shop, awesome facilities and good people. They were about five minutes from my place.
> Hated to see them go.


NNNOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo!

Say it ain't so!

Man, that was one big shop. They didn't relocate, just shut down completely?


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> Yup, that would be them. Great shop, awesome facilities and good people. They were about five minutes from my place.
> Hated to see them go.


What Dondeers place closed?? Dang.. Oh and welcome from Mountain Home Ar.


----------



## sniper78 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi 

Needed to have post in order to pm.

thanks


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Faxxxy said:


> NNNOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Say it ain't so!
> 
> Man, that was one big shop. They didn't relocate, just shut down completely?


I believe they moved to Tennessee, not sure if they are going to open a shop over there or not.

Kimmiedawn, yes it was Don Deere's place.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> I believe they moved to Tennessee, not sure if they are going to open a shop over there or not.
> 
> Kimmiedawn, yes it was Don Deere's place.


Oh man that sucks. We only made it over to his shop once since he was closed on our days off (Sundays and Mondays) but we were comin back from Huntsville Ar so we stoped in there. It was an awsome shop ran by awsome ppl. We met Don Deere in Metropolis IL last yr.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to it! I must admit I am an avid pursuer of the Wally World Discount isle:mg: So thank you AR for that and your Hybrid Bass!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Faxxxy (Jun 7, 2009)

DUCKORBLEED said:


> Welcome to it! I must admit I am an avid pursuer of the Wally World Discount isle:mg: So thank you AR for that and your Hybrid Bass!!!:darkbeer:


What?? You're not going to thank us for Bill Clinton?? (grin)


----------



## mystic1219 (Jan 4, 2008)

welcome to the site from Danville, AR/Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## 5.13rockclimber (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome from Jasper, AR. Does suck the bow shop shut down. But, thank them for opening up, got me into archery!!!


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Faxxxy said:


> My wife is from the Lake of The Ozarks area. *Her parents still live in Lebanon. I am up there at least once a month. *
> 
> Beautiful country! Good golf..


Myself and a buddy of mine just shot the Lebanon Area Bowhunter's tourny up there last Sunday. Great shoot, and an awesome course.

Since I can't make it to Metropolis this year, I'm planning on hitting the Custom Archery Supply, LLC. shoot on Sat. the 27th and then the Lebanon Area Bowhunter's shoot on Sunday the 28th. If everything goes as planned, I might be staying up there Saturday night instead of driving back and forth. Never been to Lebanon proper, what is there to do up there? LOL!


----------



## Faxxxy (Jun 7, 2009)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> Never been to Lebanon proper, *what is there to do up there? LOL*!


Wal-Mart.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Faxxxy said:


> Wal-Mart.


Sweet.. :darkbeer:


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome! Another one from Harrison.


----------



## Faxxxy (Jun 7, 2009)

ATC archery - OOB
Midawy archery - OOB
Sportsmans warehouse- Closed
Wak-Mart - Only carries bow stuff in season and only is select stores

They're dropping like flies. :mg:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## GLOCKMASTER (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT.:welcomesign:


----------



## Orealious82 (Nov 8, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------

